# BEWARE XFX 5770 (and possibly other cards) USERS!



## linkin (Jan 30, 2010)

Okay guys, beware of XFX ATI cards right now. they are using custom PCB's that have a missing corssfire connector and a missing power phase. I got one such card  Not that the crossfire is an issue, i never plan for 3 way xfire, or even crossfire in general. but the missing power phase is what worries me.

however they could have added things we don't know about. this is only for XFX users. beware. if you paid for a card with 2 crossfire connections and an extra power phase, Get it replaced at the store or get an RMA for what you ordered.

I found out over at OCN, so here's the link:

http://www.overclock.net/ati/641684-warning-xfx-5770-now-only-using.html

Beware. Currently only XFX uses a custom PCB that REMOVES features...

and the new card with less features costs MORE.

You have been warned.


----------



## 87dtna (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice, cheap bastards


----------



## WeatherMan (Jan 30, 2010)

Does this mean you're going to RMA/replace the card you've been waiting all this time for ?


----------



## Gooberman (Jan 30, 2010)

Send it back and get a different brand!!!! :O


----------



## newgunner (Jan 30, 2010)

Interesting read. I've always liked XFX, behind Sapphire but this makes me think twice about XFX.


----------



## Shane (Jan 30, 2010)

And thats why you should have got a 4890  :good:


----------



## mx344 (Jan 30, 2010)

haha yet another reason i don't use xfx cards for ati, lol.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Jan 30, 2010)

What is this video card "power phase"? 

Anyone explain? Google turns up blank


----------



## linkin (Jan 30, 2010)

More power phases is better. motherboards generally use 8-10 power phases. this helps with voltage stability and ripple. which means more stable power and more stable overclocking. take one away from a motherboard and you get a slight difference because it already has a fair amount.

Reference PCB 5770's have 3 power phases. taking one away is like taking a third of the stability/efficiency away. and it hurts overclocking

I won't be sending my card back unless it's faulty.


----------



## joh06937 (Jan 30, 2010)

does anybody know what they look like and how to locate them? just want to make sure i don't have this card...


----------



## linkin (Jan 30, 2010)

joh06937 said:


> does anybody know what they look like and how to locate them? just want to make sure i don't have this card...



XFX isn't producing refernce PCB 5770's any more. most stores (like newegg) are clueless about the situation.

get another brand. Asus, Sapphire or HIS


----------



## lubo4444 (Jan 30, 2010)

That's bad... XFX is so popular brand...


----------



## joh06937 (Jan 30, 2010)

linkin93 said:


> XFX isn't producing refernce PCB 5770's any more. most stores (like newegg) are clueless about the situation.
> 
> get another brand. Asus, Sapphire or HIS



i got mine in december. i can safely assume that i don't have this rip off, right? i just have been having problems overclocking with my card with dual monitors (in non-eyefinity though) and wanted to make sure this wasn't the problem.


----------



## linkin (Jan 31, 2010)

look at the card. how many crossfire connectors does it have?


----------



## joh06937 (Jan 31, 2010)

2.


----------



## linkin (Jan 31, 2010)

joh06937 said:


> 2.



You've got a reference card then.


----------



## joh06937 (Jan 31, 2010)

figured. thanks. off topic here, but does anyone know of a fix for the multiple monitor overclocking issues? i have heard of other people having the problems too. mine is (surprisingly) only when not in eyefinity, only when two desktops are enabled.


----------



## spynoodle (Jan 31, 2010)

lubo4444 said:


> That's bad... XFX is so popular brand...


When building computers, I was wondering if XFX was a good brand.... *puts XFX on naughty list*


----------



## bomberboysk (Jan 31, 2010)

spynoodle said:


> When building computers, I was wondering if XFX was a good brand.... *puts XFX on naughty list*


 Wouldnt do it that fast, first a few things:

1. It would be somewhat of a dumb move to trifire 5770's or such in the first place.
2. Ive seen motherboards with only 3 phases before, average is around 6, higher end boards will have closer to 10-12 phases.
3. More phases in the PWM isnt always better, if higher quality components are used then it can be better, especially if a digital PWM is used, however with that said i dont think the non reference cards are running digital pwm.
4. XFX still has the best warranty in the business by far, im sure many of you have noticed(hint- sarcasm) that all of the cards that evga sells have a lifetime warranty, taking a second look, wait, those are only 2 and 3 year warranties.


----------



## linkin (Jan 31, 2010)

bomberboysk said:


> Wouldnt do it that fast, first a few things:
> 
> 1. It would be somewhat of a dumb move to trifire 5770's or such in the first place.
> 2. Ive seen motherboards with only 3 phases before, average is around 6, higher end boards will have closer to 10-12 phases.
> ...



Yeah. but with what they did to the cards you might just need the lifetime warranty...


----------



## hells3000 (Feb 1, 2010)

Is it only the 5770 or the 4890's also?


----------



## bomberboysk (Feb 1, 2010)

linkin93 said:


> Yeah. but with what they did to the cards you might just need the lifetime warranty...



The extra power phase is only going to help with overclocking the card, and even then only if you voltmod it, for standard consumers there will be little impact in overclocking.


----------

